# Weekend Intensive classes on top bar beekeeping - Woolwich, ME



## Gold Star (May 18, 2008)

Gold Star Honeybees' Weekend Intensive being held February 9 and 10, 2013 at the Shelter Institute in Woolwich, Maine.

The Shelter Institute is located at 873 Route One in Woolwich, Maine - five miles north of Bath and five miles south of Wiscasset.

We will gather at 8:30am each morning for a light breakfast.
Class will run from 9am to noon.
Lunch from noon to 1pm
Class from 1 to 4pm.

Register here::applause: http://www.goldstarhoneybees.com/products/20-Classes/ or by calling 207-449-1121. :applause:

Meals are included - if you've got certain dietary restrictions please let us know so that we can attempt to accommodate you!

(PS If you are a veteran - your tuition for the class can be reimbursed since this is considered a Life Skills class and Shelter is an accredited institution. There is paperwork to be filled out at class, so please let us know!)

A Gold Star Weekend Intensive includes:

• "Bee Buzz” - Two full days of learning with an excited group of like-minded folks, concerned about our environment and the health of the honey bee. It's "all bees, all the time"!

• Four "Sessions” - History, Bee Biology, Bee Diseases, Hive Management - each with relevant presentations narrated with pointed details and amusing anecdotes to make the information come alive.

• "How Did We Get Here From There?” - A history of beekeeping through the last couple of hundred years, which has brought us to today’s industrial methods. What effect is this having on honey bees?

• "Terrible Things That Can Happen To Your Wonderful Bees” - Forewarned is forearmed! Know how to recognize pest and disease problems in the hive.

• "When To Do What and Why" -- Hands-on: Instruction/demonstration of hive inspection techniques, comb handling, mite monitoring, wax rendering, hive management methods, splitting, honey harvesting, winterizing.

• "Gold Star Graduates" - you and your fellow students will be part of a growing support system in the future as greener beekeeping methods spread. 

• A Certificate of Beginning... Beekeeping is a journey - and we hope that today’s beekeepers continue their journey into a healthier, green future. Students receive a signed certificate marking the beginning of a wonderful journey.


----------

